# Corporal Arnal Killed by Roadside Bomb in Afghanistan: 19 Jul 08



## Edward Campbell (19 Jul 2008)

Reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act from CTV News:

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080719/soldier_killed_080719/20080719?hub=TopStories


> Canadian soldier killed by roadside bomb in Afghanistan
> 
> Updated Sat. Jul. 19 2008 7:50 AM ET
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Jul 2008)

Damnit! I hate reading this. :'(



RIP Cpl. Arnal  


-Deadpan


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Jul 2008)




----------



## missing1 (19 Jul 2008)

Sincerest condolences to Cpl. Arnals'   family - my prayers are with you. 

David & Nancee Payne


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jul 2008)

Sad - condolences to family, colleagues and friends......   

CF Statement:  "Yesterday, a Canadian soldier was killed just before midnight Kandahar time. The soldier was killed by an Improvised Explosive Device while on a foot patrol in Panjwayi District.







The fallen soldier is Corporal James (Jim) Hayward Arnal of the 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, based in Shilo, Manitoba.

First aid was administered to Corporal Arnal immediately following the incident. He was evacuated by helicopter to Kandahar Air Field’s Role 3 Multi-National Medical Facility, but sadly was pronounced dead upon arrival.

All members of Task Force Kandahar are thinking of the family and friends of our fallen comrade during this time of sorrow. The dedication and sacrifice of soldiers like Corporal Arnal are helping to make a difference in the lives of countless Afghan citizens.

We will continue with our mission as we remember the life of Corporal Arnal. We remain committed to improving security and stability in Kandahar Province and working together with local Afghans to achieve peace and prosperity for their country.

-30- "


----------



## R933ex (19 Jul 2008)

RIP Cpl.


----------



## manhole (19 Jul 2008)

Condolences to the family and friends.........


----------



## military granny (19 Jul 2008)

My deepest condolences to Cpl. Arnal's family and comrades.


----------



## 3VP Highlander (19 Jul 2008)

RIP


----------



## stryte (19 Jul 2008)

RIP Cpl. Arnal


----------



## karl28 (19 Jul 2008)

RIP


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Jul 2008)

Condolences to Cpl. Arnal's family and Regimental family.




> to saint peter he will tell: "Just another soldier reporting, sir"


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Jul 2008)

Condolences to the family, and a speedy recovery to the wounded.  Keep the faith, and fight the good fight!


----------



## fire_guy686 (19 Jul 2008)

Rest Easy Cpl Arnal. 

Thoughts and Prayers with his family as well with the injured soldier.


----------



## eechoss (19 Jul 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Jul 2008)

I haven't the words.


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Jul 2008)

Another one who has given his today for our tomorrow.


----------



## observor 69 (19 Jul 2008)

So sad to see the loss of another fine human being. 

Condolences to those who loved him and are left behind.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jul 2008)

Governor General/Commander-in-Chief's message:  "The terrible news of the death of Corporal James (Jim) Hayward Arnal, an infanteer serving with the 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry Battle Group, is another cruel blow to all of us, wherever we may be.  Like his comrades, Corporal Arnal always faced the dangers of this mission with courage and with the deep conviction he was helping humanity, assisting in the reconstruction of Afghanistan and leading the mission on to success. We all commend his commitment, his sacrifices, and the hopes and benefits that his presence made possible.  My husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, and I share the sorrow of Corporal Arnal's family and the distress of his fellow soldiers and we offer them our most sincere condolences. All Canadians join with us in honouring his memory. May his unwavering courage, our esteem and our thoughts ease your sorrow."

Prime Minister's message:  "My sympathies are with the family, friends and loved ones of Corporal Arnal, who died in Afghanistan on July 18.  Corporal Arnal will be remembered for the dedication and bravery of his service to our country. He was an outstanding Canadian and we mourn his loss.  We also pray for the full and speedy recovery of the other soldier injured in this incident.  The two soldiers were injured when an improvised explosive device detonated near their foot patrol in Panjwayi District. They were evacuated but, sadly, Corporal Arnal later died from his injuries.  It is with much pride that we stand by our Canadian Forces members. Together with our allies they are helping ensure that the Afghan people can rebuild their country. This United Nations-mandated mission is a challenging one, but we remain steadfast in our resolve to help the people of Afghanistan.“  

Minister of National Defence's message:  “On behalf of all Canadians, I would like to express my deepest condolences to the family and friends of Corporal James (Jim) Hayward Arnal who died yesterday in Afghanistan. I also wish a quick recovery to the other soldier injured in this incident.  Just before midnight, on July 18, 2008, an improvised explosive device detonated near their foot patrol in Panjwayi District.  The United Nations-mandated mission in Afghanistan is a challenging one, but these challenges will not deter us from helping Afghans reclaim their lives and build a free and democratic society.  Corporal Arnal was a brave soldier. Canada will remain forever grateful for his service, and we are saddened by his loss.”


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (19 Jul 2008)

My sincerest condolences to Corporal Arnal's family, friends and loved ones.


Matthew.


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Jul 2008)

"Forever Grateful......Never Forgotten!"


----------



## ark (20 Jul 2008)

RIP Soldier


----------



## NL_engineer (20 Jul 2008)

RIP Cpl  :cdnsalute:


----------



## Foxhound (20 Jul 2008)

Thank you Cpl. Arnal.  Bless you, your family, and your buddies.  Thank you.


----------



## BernDawg (20 Jul 2008)

Stand easy soldier, your work is done, your sun has set.


----------



## Troopasaurus (22 Jul 2008)

Rest easy James... Im going to miss ya.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jul 2008)

*Media Advisory:  Our fallen soldier returns home*
LFCA MA 08-009, 21 Jul 08
Advisory link

OTTAWA, Ont. — Our fallen soldier, Corporal James Hayward Arnal, 25, 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry (2 PPCLI), based out of Shilo, Manitoba is scheduled to return home to Canada tomorrow.

Where: 8 Wing Trenton, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When: Tuesday, July 22, 2:00 p.m.

What: At the wishes of the family, media will be permitted on the tarmac.

The Deputy Secretary Policy, Program and Protocol, Mr. Bernard St-Laurent, will attend on behalf of the Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada and the Parliamentary Secretary, Mr. Laurie Hawn, will attend on behalf of the Minister of National Defence. Other dignitaries will also be present to pay their respects.

On 18 July 2008, during the conduct of operations in the Panjwayi District, Cpl James Hayward Arnal was killed as a result of an improvised explosive device strike.

-30-

Note to the Editor/News Director:

CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, Lieutenant Annie Morin, can be reached at (613) 243-7330, or at: morin.mva@forces.gc.ca

Inquiries regarding the deceased or the funeral ceremony may be addressed to, Lieutenant Jeffery Noel, 17 Wing Assisting Public Affairs Officer, BB (204) 277-3439 or at: noel.jr@forces.gc.ca

For all other queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at 1-866-377-0811.

For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186.


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Jul 2008)

RIP brother soldier......


----------

